# Has Anyone Heard of A.S. Tee's



## dasmaka (Nov 8, 2009)

I just wanted to know if anyone has heard or worked with A.S Tee's before. If you have does any of you know if they are a legit company to work with? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, from their website Wholesale Information | A.S. Tees

They are a ASI / PPAI member so that is saying its pretty much legit.


----------



## dasmaka (Nov 8, 2009)

oh ok i did not know thax


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

No problem, google saves lives


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

I ordered some stuff from them a year or so ago. No problems at all. Good quality product, ok shipping, ok service. No problems to report.


----------



## lezamalala (Apr 29, 2010)

any one know where i can buy AAA tshirts for real cheap?


----------

